# Pickled Asparagus Dilemma...



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, it started with 99 cents/lb. asparagus. DH loves canned asparagus, so we pressure canned 20 lbs. Used my Tattler lids for the first time; SUCCESS!

Now he says, "I loved the dilly beans... how about dilly asparagus?" So he went back to the store and got 10 lbs. We used the same recipe as for dilly beans, and after the water bath, they shriveled! The spears are shrunken & shriveled-looking. Are they going to plump back up, or was substituting the dilly beans recipe not a good idea for asparagus?


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine always shrivel, but after a month or so they plump back up and are great. Put up 80 lbs last year and they were gone by Christmas.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you, mtviolet! I'll wait and see. :bored:


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

IIRC, mine stayed a bit shriveled, but still tasted great.


----------

